# CONFUSED... With what Ive done??!!



## nicole704 (Jul 28, 2011)

First off I know what I have been doing is wrong and I take full accountability for what I have done: here goes…

I often go out of town about once a month or so to see my mom and her fiancé well this summer my mom’s fiancé best friend was over to go swimming and hangout which is he married and I have meet his wife before, however we ended up kissing that night and while I know it’s wrong I just didn’t stop him. We live 2 hours away from each other we DON’T talk on the phone we DON’T email each other we only see each other when I am there. 

This has happened 3 times we haven’t had no sexual contact at all ( not that it makes it any better) we just really have a good time with each other I really enjoy our conversations, he makes me laugh. I really want to be able to walk away from this and not cause any issues for him and I had planned that this past weekend but I couldn’t do it what is wrong with me???


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Just end it. Cold turkey.

Delete his # and everything from your phone. 

If he reaches out to you, tell him you are not interested in anything with him, that he is married and that is it. That you never want to speak to him again.

End point.

No need to explain further beyond that.

I am glad to see you wanting to cut it off because you already know this old song and dance: cheating is wrong. 

End it.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 22, 2011)

> I really want to be able to walk away from this and not cause any issues for him


You already did, or are you just naive. Your gonna get dragged into a full blown affair if you don't stop right now.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

nicole704 said:


> First off I know what I have been doing is wrong and I take full accountability for what I have done: here goes…
> 
> I often go out of town about once a month or so to see my mom and her fiancé well this summer my mom’s fiancé best friend was over to go swimming and hangout which is he married and I have meet his wife before, however we ended up kissing that night and while I know it’s wrong I just didn’t stop him. We live 2 hours away from each other we DON’T talk on the phone we DON’T email each other we only see each other when I am there.
> 
> This has happened 3 times we haven’t had no sexual contact at all ( not that it makes it any better) we just really have a good time with each other I really enjoy our conversations, he makes me laugh. I really want to be able to walk away from this and not cause any issues for him and I had planned that this past weekend but I couldn’t do it what is wrong with me???


Kissing IS sexual. Geesh.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

BigBri said:


> You already did, or are you just naive. Your gonna get dragged into a full blown affair if you don't stop right now.


:iagree:

If u dont stop it now it will be come a full blown affair. This is where i am now!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I assume you are not married?? So all we're talking about is do you want to steal another woman's husband? Read some of the other threads in here and see what words are used to describe other women - skank, s!ut, home wrecker, [email protected] are just a few that come to mind. Is this you? Are you these things? Do you want to have this reputation? If you do keep it up because it's what you will quickly become. 

If you can't resist this married man - don't put yourself in the position of seeing him again - period.

This is a very slippery slope. If you don't quit you will be amazed at just how fast you will fall down it and wind up in either an emotional affair or a physical one.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Try telling your mom what you're up to. I bet she'll help keep you away from temptation.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Kissing not sexual? So you go down on your husband 3 days later he has HSV and is wondering WTF happened? Ya...cold sore can be trasnfered to genitals.

So ya...kissing is sexual in my books.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

What is wrong? It sounds like you're lying to yourself. A one time make out session might be a "WTH was I thinking?!", but 3x is a pattern. 

You like him. From what you've described, if he was single, you'd probably want to date him. There's probably a small part inside of you looking forward to seeing him when you visit your Mom. Perhaps you visit more often now hoping to see him. You may even be harboring some secret hope his marriage will fail all on it's own, so you don't need to feel the guilt of being the cause. Too late, you're already the OW and a contributing factor to the breakdown of his marriage.

The OW my H had an affair with used to tell him, "I don't want to be a homewrecker." I call bu11$!t. If you're flirting and kissing a married man, then what is it you do want? An unflattering label? You want a relationship with him, but don't want to be a homewrecker. Can't have one without becoming the other.

He's a married man having an emotional and physical affair with another woman. You. It may not be full blown, but it's still cheating. If he's willing to do this with you, then odds are he's done it before. It's not that you're special to him. It's more likely you're just an available opportunity.

I know I sound harsh, but I want you to open your eyes and don't waste your time on this guy. It's good you see it's wrong, but dig deeper and look at your true motivation. You can find a man who's single to give you attention and make you laugh. 

I agree you should talk to your Mom. Exposing your behavior to someone will help you stay on the straight and narrow. Good luck!

I gathered you're single, since you didn't mention being married. If you're married, then that's a whole other ball of trouble.


----------



## marital_discord (Jul 29, 2011)

Tell your Mom the ENTIRE story. She'll spank your azz back to reality.


----------

